# Mathews Halon 32 Revealed



## timberelk (Jul 6, 2015)

So disappointed with Mathews


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Zzz......

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WTFizzat? (Jul 21, 2016)

Well, the good new is.... those of us with 2016's can save money!


----------



## pdavidson (Oct 9, 2016)

love the idea of the 32" ATA and definitely something i wanted, but it being heavier is a deal breaker.


----------



## B-RadZ (Oct 14, 2014)

Well I guess this means there won't be a huge surge of used 2016 models coming into local stores.


----------



## pdavidson (Oct 9, 2016)

guess i'll be sticking to my creed or just ordering a 2016 halon tactical. pretty let down for this one.


----------



## HunterJon20 (Aug 27, 2016)

Was waiting like a little kid on Christmas eve, not too impressed either looks like I'll be picking up last years Halon. On a plus note the women and kids bows look like a home run.


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm excited to see the 32" models. Mathews has a rock solid line up this year. 

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

Solid lineup with something for just about everyone. No new Solocam so my I will have to compare the Z3 with the Halon to see which will be probably my last bow. I am glad they kept the Chill SDX so my Sweetie will have a bow that will perform and fit her.


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm going to try the 32 out.


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm happy... The 6 now goes to 31.5" DL...
Means I can get a 6 instead of 7...


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

Mathews solocam....what are you doing?they had these bows done last year,no R n d on these ,all the same components ,cookie cutter bows.I can remember the releases back in the day of the switchback and sbxt,then the drenching and Dxt series,people were going crazy...I'm not a fan of 2 cam bows and never will be for a hunting rig,add to that the 5lb bare bow no thanks .come on mathews ,get back to your roots turning out solid hunting rigs for us solocam hunters.lol


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Deal breaker with the weight. Knew it was coming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

I just looked at the complete lineup. That Avail looks like it might be a bow I could switch to. Hope it can tune out any top cam lean and truly make IBO of 340. Lighter than a Halon 6 and just as fast. Like the camo options so maybe I can get a set for me and my Sweetie.


----------



## bna5017 (Oct 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if they are still hanging on to something to release at the ATA show?


----------



## Momentum man (Jan 4, 2016)

What a weak product review. Just took a bow and make riser bigger. Have to say xpedition is still on top this year for reveals.


----------



## renullc.wv (Sep 22, 2016)

I wonder if it's possible to put 70lb limbs in the Avail that would be more like it.. It would be a little more efficient so would probably IBO at 343


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionCRAZE1 (Jul 31, 2015)

bna5017 said:


> Does anyone know if they are still hanging on to something to release at the ATA show?


There is still the Kalon.


----------



## MissionCRAZE1 (Jul 31, 2015)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4103474
They guessed the stoke and the avail. There is still hope for the kalon maybe


----------



## The Southpaw (Sep 22, 2015)

Im happy with a 32 inch Halon. I'll be getting rid of my Impulse 34 and picking one up.


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

Am I the only one that thinks a 4.83 lb bow is an absolute tank of a bow. I know heavier bows do have their positives, but I would much rather start with a light bow and add weight where I want it.

I just find it odd that other manufacturers can build aluminum bows right around that 4 lb mark or even less but Mathews continues to make theirs heavier


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

No I agree it's a tank. I have the 5 now and I can handle it, with out adding to much weight. Love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

Stick12 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks a 4.83 lb bow is an absolute tank of a bow. I know heavier bows do have their positives, but I would much rather start with a light bow and add weight where I want it.
> 
> I just find it odd that other manufacturers can build aluminum bows right around that 4 lb mark or even less but Mathews continues to make theirs heavier


That reason and the fact Mathews does not offer 80# in their flagship bows drive me to an Obsesdion M6Z.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

I like the idea of a longer ata. I've always shot 30" bows but realizing more and more I want and need a little bigger string angle so i don't have to reach for the string with my face. Planning on trying out the H32 and probably shoot it against the new Hoyt lineup since I have a dealer that carries both near me.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

The 32/5 is tempting


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

So according to their website the riser length is exactly the same as the reagular halon. If that's the case why is the 32 so much heavier?


----------



## RdgRuner (Oct 3, 2012)

Mathews did make a bow that was sub 4lbs. Heli m. People complained that the bow was to light... So last years model was 4.6 lbs. This years model is 4.8. So all the disappointment is over .2 lbs Now that is funny..... Pull'em up ladies.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

No thanks.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## scfletch (Jun 26, 2006)

I want to shoot one. I like the longer ATA. Maybe I'll buy one. Depending on how the weight is distributed and how it shoots beside the 2016 Halon.


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

WOW- Mathews continues to strive at making archers even stronger by toting their tanks through the woods


----------



## bowhunting1 (May 10, 2008)

Big disappointment! I guess the kid and lady bow market is growing. Time to move on.


----------



## az erik (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow and here I can't handle my 4.1lb rig for long. Stupid shoulder injury. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bna5017 (Oct 24, 2011)

bcowette said:


> So according to their website the riser length is exactly the same as the reagular halon. If that's the case why is the 32 so much heavier?


I don't think their website can be accurate. The limbs look to be a the same angle to me, the only way I see that they could have increased the A2A without changing limb angle is to lengthen the riser. The risers are definitely different.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

Stick12 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks a 4.83 lb bow is an absolute tank of a bow. I know heavier bows do have their positives, but I would much rather start with a light bow and add weight where I want it.
> 
> I just find it odd that other manufacturers can build aluminum bows right around that 4 lb mark or even less but Mathews continues to make theirs heavier


Tank and a half. That weight does not include the harmonic stabilizer and damper. It is pushing over 5 pounds once you add their weight in.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

There is a youtube review up and the guy weighed it at 4lbs 10oz


----------



## Xlr8n (Feb 15, 2009)

One of the least exciting release days in recent memory. Not much to see from an R&D standpoint. 

I think they are selling themselves short by going completely away from their roots in the solocam bows.


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

I would have bought one if it was closer to 4 four lbs. I can't handle a 5lb bow + all the accessories + side bar


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

This is sad. It must be hard for some of you to pick up a milk jug and pour it out. Because that weighs more than a 4.8lb bow. I think Victoria secret should make some of your archery equipment.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

batsonbe said:


> I would have bought one if it was closer to 4 four lbs. I can't handle a 5lb bow + all the accessories + side bar




You don't need a damn side bar. You also don't need a 12lb stabilizer. Archery talk makes you want them though.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

bcowette said:


> So according to their website the riser length is exactly the same as the reagular halon. If that's the case why is the 32 so much heavier?


It's heavier by 0.2 lbs


----------



## Owen007 (Jul 27, 2014)

bstring said:


> This is sad. It must be hard for some of you to pick up a milk jug and pour it out. Because that weighs more than a 4.8lb bow. I think Victoria secret should make some of your archery equipment.


True stuff. No one has ever said "Man I woulda smoked that deer if my bow woulda been .8 pounds lighter"


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

bstring said:


> This is sad. It must be hard for some of you to pick up a milk jug and pour it out. Because that weighs more than a 4.8lb bow. I think Victoria secret should make some of your archery equipment.


It's a bigger deal if you are out West or have a long hike to your treestand. If you drive a quad to your stand then it's not an issue. To others especially those out West every ounce matters. The trend has been more people using side rods on their hunting rigs. 4.8 pounds is ok, but it makes a bow very heavy once you add a front and side stabilizer with weights.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Archery talk is full of a bunch of paper chasers. They chase stats on paper. I got caught up in it for a while. Stupid.


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

skiisme753 said:


> It's a bigger deal if you are out West or have a long hike to your treestand. If you drive a quad to your stand then it's not an issue. To others especially those out West every ounce matters. The trend has been more people using side rods on their hunting rigs. 4.8 pounds is ok, but it makes a bow very heavy once you add a front and side stabilizer with weights.


So. Let me get this straight. The weight of a bottle of water is going to be the difference between whether or not you'll make it to you spot hunting out west? .8 ounces is going to cause you THAT much trouble? 
Ok. Let's say it like this. Your pack and all your equipment with you bow weighs 60 lbs ,say. And you buy the new Mathews bow. Now your pack and equipment weighs 60.8 lbs. that's going to make you not be able to hunt because of all that weight? Sorry. Not feeling it.


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

All this talk about people need to work out and lift weights and such must not have ever had an injury. Some of us older guys, and I'm not that old, have worked real jobs in our lives and experienced some injuries. I want to keep shooting a bow as long as possible. I have torn up both shoulders, torn the tendon from my right elbow, and 4 surgeries on my left knee. The weight of a bow comes into play with some of us and it's good to know Mathews is still making some of their other great bows, Chill R, for one example. 

I like to put a side bar on to counter my quiver, I don't hunt from a tree, I spot and stalk. Keeping a bow light to start with is what I'm looking for. The Avail looks like it might be a winner for me, 340 IBO, 30" ATA, just under 4lbs. Gotta test drive it.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

bcowette said:


> Archery talk is full of a bunch of paper chasers. They chase stats on paper. I got caught up in it for a while. Stupid.


Very true. 

A lot of companies could learn a lot from Mathews. They released the Halon last year which is probably one of the best hunting bow releases they've had in recent memory. Why would they blow up last years design, only
to release something totally different every year? Mathews system works and by keeping models available for several years tremendously helps resale value when people upgrade. 

The platform is very solid and over engineered in every aspect. The beefier rider is one of the most rigid designs on the market even though they don't market that angle. The wider, heavier split limbs are as solid as split limbs can get. I still have yet to see a Halon with a limb failure, that wasn't a result of a dry fire. I'm sure there might be some, but it's a very low percentage. The AVS system intimidates some people but I've found that the Halons are very easy to tune and now that people
are learning how to use shims/top hats for lateral nock travel, it's a solid system. 

To those of you that only judge a bow by the stats on paper, you're missing out on some great bows. If you have to have a #4 or under bare bow, Mathews isn't for you. However, if you want a worry free bow, that's tough as nails and can handle anything you throw at it, Mathews is probably the best there is.

They have decided to produce bows that are over engineered and beefed up which tremendously reduces failure rates and that has to be worth something. The Halon series bows are tough as nails and not a bow you have to baby in the field. I'm all for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharpsticksauer (Feb 9, 2011)

$999 for a kids bow ! ! Now he can look like daddy , wth


----------



## Xlr8n (Feb 15, 2009)

I get a kick out of the latest craze of everyone lusting after lightweight bows, but then slapping a heavy adjustable dovetail sight and double stabilizer setup to them.


----------



## Xlr8n (Feb 15, 2009)

sharpsticksauer said:


> $999 for a kids bow ! ! Now he can look like daddy , wth


Ridiculous, isn't it. I won't even bring myself to spend that money on my own bows. I buy last year's latest and greatest that are discarded here for half price. :shade:


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

skiisme753 said:


> It's a bigger deal if you are out West or have a long hike to your treestand. If you drive a quad to your stand then it's not an issue. To others especially those out West every ounce matters. The trend has been more people using side rods on their hunting rigs. 4.8 pounds is ok, but it makes a bow very heavy once you add a front and side stabilizer with weights.


Does not bother Me at all, I hunt Oregon and Idaho for elk muledeer antelope and whatever else I draw. My main bow is a Halon 5 with a 16 inch stab out front with 4oz and a 12 inch sidebar with a full pound on it. It also has a 4 arrow quiver on it a Trophy Ridge React 1 pro and a Ripcord ace. My backup's are 2 Halon 6's set up the same way, I put a lot of miles on the shoe leather every year and the weight does not bother Me. Grown men complaining about a few ounces make Me laugh, I really laugh when they are complaining about weight and they hunt from a blind.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

skiisme753 said:


> It's a bigger deal if you are out West or have a long hike to your treestand. If you drive a quad to your stand then it's not an issue. To others especially those out West every ounce matters. The trend has been more people using side rods on their hunting rigs. 4.8 pounds is ok, but it makes a bow very heavy once you add a front and side stabilizer with weights.


Get a backpack that holds your bow. I did and I absolutely love it. No reason to "carry" your bow in and out of the woods anymore.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Coug09 said:


> Very true.
> 
> A lot of companies could learn a lot from Mathews. They released the Halon last year which is probably one of the best hunting bow releases they've had in recent memory. Why would they blow up last years design, only
> to release something totally different every year? Mathews system works and by keeping models available for several years tremendously helps resale value when people upgrade.
> ...



I actually dropped my Halon from 20 ft in the stand this year. Well technically knocked it off the bow hanger. Cringed when I heard it hit the ground. Wiped off the mud and shot a couple arrows the next morning. Not a thing wrong with the bow and still shooting darts even at long ranges.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

MaddSkillz said:


> Get a backpack that holds your bow. I did and I absolutely love it. No reason to "carry" your bow in and out of the woods anymore.


Already have a climber on my back and I want my bow accessible. You never know when you will see and get a shot at a deer.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

griffwar said:


> Does not bother Me at all, I hunt Oregon and Idaho for elk muledeer antelope and whatever else I draw. My main bow is a Halon 5 with a 16 inch stab out front with 4oz and a 12 inch sidebar with a full pound on it. It also has a 4 arrow quiver on it a Trophy Ridge React 1 pro and a Ripcord ace. My backup's are 2 Halon 6's set up the same way, I put a lot of miles on the shoe leather every year and the weight does not bother Me. Grown men complaining about a few ounces make Me laugh, I really laugh when they are complaining about weight and they hunt from a blind.


It's more than a few ounces. I get why they are heavy it's how they are designed and what makes the halons super accurate and stable bows. It does however weigh a full pound more than a hoyt carbon defiant.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

Overall the new bows are about as expected. I would of liked the 32 to be a little lighter, but where I think they really screwed up is the woman's bow. It's the lighter halon many were asking for, but how many guys are going to buy a bow marketed to women?


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

skiisme753 said:


> Overall the new bows are about as expected. I would of liked the 32 to be a little lighter, but where I think they really screwed up is the woman's bow. It's the lighter halon many were asking for, but how many guys are going to buy a bow marketed to women?


I would. If it performs with the speed they say it will I could care less.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

skiisme753 said:


> Overall the new bows are about as expected. I would of liked the 32 to be a little lighter, but where I think they really screwed up is the woman's bow. It's the lighter halon many were asking for, but how many guys are going to buy a bow marketed to women?


Would've been fine if they didn't put rainbow colored limb graphics on it!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

sharpsticksauer said:


> $999 for a kids bow ! ! Now he can look like daddy , wth


The amount of money people will spend on their kids will surprise you..... at our shop I see full decked out Hoyts in full target equipment in young kids hands. I know of a 10 year old at the shop shooting a Carbon Defiant (I took him to an ASA last year and he shot that in hunter class)

The other bow is very light weight - if it will get to 60 lbs and your draw length for many of the smaller framed folks what is the issue? Or because its marketed at females you cannot use it?

Hell I hunted with a Strother hope for a year..... was a great hunting bow. I know several guys hunting with a Chill SDx now as well......

but - that's why we have so many options, pick your poison.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

A kids bow that goes for $1000? Lots of laughs at that.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

bcowette said:


> Would've been fine if they didn't put rainbow colored limb graphics on it!


Yah the rainbow graphics are a bit much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

MAD 6 said:


> A kids bow that goes for $1000? Lots of laughs at that.


It's actually a unfulfilled portion of the market. Smart move for them with all the youth shooting 3D and other tournaments. It's a niche market, but it's still a market for those serious youth tournament archers and hunters. Nice to see something other than an entry level youth bow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peedy Wheels (Jan 16, 2016)

*If you want to adjust the string stop end piece......

Do NOT twist the end cap. Rather... loosen the set screws and turn the rod.
*


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

MAD 6 said:


> A kids bow that goes for $1000? Lots of laughs at that.


Most kids have a $700 phone,


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

bstring said:


> This is sad. It must be hard for some of you to pick up a milk jug and pour it out. Because that weighs more than a 4.8lb bow. I think Victoria secret should make some of your archery equipment.


Lmao that was awesome


----------



## tribend (Feb 24, 2011)

Boubou said:


> Most kids have a $700 phone,


Truth here!!!


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

MAD 6 said:


> A kids bow that goes for $1000? Lots of laughs at that.


My brother just spent over 5 Grand for his sons motocross bike. If my son was into archery i'd get him a 1000 dollar bow if he earned it!


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

bcowette said:


> So according to their website the riser length is exactly the same as the reagular halon. If that's the case why is the 32 so much heavier?


The H32's riser is 2" longer. 

SCFox


----------



## Rattlemaster (Nov 23, 2015)

I thousand bucks for a kids bow?? You would have to be officially ******ed to even think of charging that kind of money, no matter what bow company! 




no matter what bow company!!!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

We are talking about a youth bow that can outperform a lot of the high end bows at the big box stores correct?


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

SCFox said:


> The H32's riser is 2" longer.
> 
> SCFox


I would like to know where you get your information, Mathews website gives 26 7/8" for both the 32 and 30 halon


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

Boubou said:


> I would like to know where you get your information, Mathews website gives 26 7/8" for both the 32 and 30 halon


LOL, hit refresh on the Mathews website and the riser length disappeared


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

The new riser is two inches longer 28-5/8 per the tape measure in my hands . Most of you guys are looking at a web page and bad mouthing a bow . How about go shoot it before passing judgement. You cannot put a 4.43 halon 7 in one hand and a 4.73 halon 32 in the other and tell the difference. And yes the new camo's only come in the halon 32-6" and the avail . The bow shoots awesome, just like the halon .


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

This thing is pretty sweet!! 28/70 with a 430 grain arrow and coming in at 292 [emoji851]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

PFD42 said:


> The new riser is two inches longer 28-5/8 per the tape measure in my hands . Most of you guys are looking at a web page and bad mouthing a bow . How about go shoot it before passing judgement. You cannot put a 4.43 halon 7 in one hand and a 4.73 halon 32 in the other and tell the difference. And yes the new camo's only come in the halon 32-6" and the avail . The bow shoots awesome, just like the halon .


Yep I held one of each this morning and you can't tell at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've always smack talked Mathews but I really dig what they've been doing the last couple of years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

28/70 430 grain arrow at 292.......Which brace are you shooting? Assuming the 5 with that speed.


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

My Halon 7 only does 288 fps 408 grain arrow 70/29


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

jtelarkin08 said:


> Yep I held one of each this morning and you can't tell at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't tell that to the paper chasers. They wont believe you.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I was at my friend shop today scoring my buck and 4 boxes showed up from mathews.....a couple new halon along with the new womens bow....the avail.

Sweet looking bows....the camo ones were optifade and ridge reaper.....I love the grip on them bows.




Tim


----------



## Darren Simpson (Jul 28, 2014)

skiisme753 said:


> Already have a climber on my back and I want my bow accessible. You never know when you will see and get a shot at a deer.


I shot at multiple bucks with a climber on my back...granted I just shot (missed), mainly due the awkwardness of the climber but you need to always have bow in hand and be ready walking in and out of the woods! IMO


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

My buddy went to the shop tonight and brought home a sitka elevated II halon 32. They had 3 in stock!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## az erik (Sep 7, 2016)

bcowette said:


> Archery talk is full of a bunch of paper chasers. They chase stats on paper. I got caught up in it for a while. Stupid.


This is me as well, sadly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

Sivart said:


> 28/70 430 grain arrow at 292.......Which brace are you shooting? Assuming the 5 with that speed.


6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

Sivart said:


> 28/70 430 grain arrow at 292.......Which brace are you shooting? Assuming the 5 with that speed.


I don't know that the chrono is perfect but it's the one I always use at my shop. Old red on with the triangle shoot through spot and the light kit. Got 292 twice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

Which let off mod are you using? Isn't the 75% supposed to be slightly faster?


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

jtelarkin08 said:


> This thing is pretty sweet!! 28/70 with a 430 grain arrow and coming in at 292 [emoji851]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is that OPTIFADE ELEVATED II?
if so would like a pic of the full bow in that camo


----------



## krist003 (Apr 6, 2009)

Man I was really hoping they would make it lighter. Way too heavy for me.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

camosolo said:


> I would. If it performs with the speed they say it will I could care less.


http://bowtecharchery.com/bows/eva-.../www.mathewsinc.com/bows/hunting/avail/detail, you may want to compare numbers. One's cheaper, no rainbow limb graphics, faster, and lighter. I actually hoped for more from Mathews, but they must be saving money to pay a big pro shooter instead?--BB


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

jtelarkin08 said:


> This thing is pretty sweet!! 28/70 with a 430 grain arrow and coming in at 292 [emoji851]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's the finish? Dipped? Kolorfusion?


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

PFD42 said:


> The new riser is two inches longer 28-5/8 per the tape measure in my hands . Most of you guys are looking at a web page and bad mouthing a bow . How about go shoot it before passing judgement. You cannot put a 4.43 halon 7 in one hand and a 4.73 halon 32 in the other and tell the difference. And yes the new camo's only come in the halon 32-6" and the avail . The bow shoots awesome, just like the halon .


Website says string specs are the same between Halon and Halon 32. Does that seem right?


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hit the refresh button on the website, it was put in wrong they changed it .


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

2018 Mathews to release a 12 pound bow! I'll wait for that!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

This H32 is going to sell very well. I can't wait to get my hands on a left hander. It's between this and the Xcursion6 for me.


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

What's hilarious is all the guys that had an inside line on what was being released and how it would be mind blowing. In reality, I think what they really need is a trip to the eye doctor. Where's the 33" bow everybody was talking about? Lmao.


----------



## aebennett (Sep 28, 2011)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> What's hilarious is all the guys that had an inside line on what was being released and how it would be mind blowing. In reality, I think what they really need is a trip to the eye doctor. Where's the 33" bow everybody was talking about? Lmao.


ha that blurry pic you really couldn't tell


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

Rattlemaster said:


> I thousand bucks for a kids bow?? You would have to be officially ******ed to even think of charging that kind of money, no matter what bow company!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?? I guarantee you there's a market for it. My daughter is 4... goes to preschool and one of her 'classmates' has an Apple Watch.....why on earth would a 4 year old need an Apple Watch?


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

jtelarkin08 said:


> I don't know that the chrono is perfect but it's the one I always use at my shop. Old red on with the triangle shoot through spot and the light kit. Got 292 twice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


28.5 real world draw?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

seiowabow said:


> 28.5 real world draw?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yes it's running long. I'll run back up there tomorrow and make a video review of them. I didn't put it on a scale either so it may be pushing 73-74#. I just threw a loop on it and shot it through the chrono 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Boubou said:


> I would like to know where you get your information, Mathews website gives 26 7/8" for both the 32 and 30 halon


I measured them. 

SCFox


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks like I'm sticking with this one for a while longer









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## demotts 808 (Dec 10, 2012)

camosolo said:


> Solid lineup with something for just about everyone. No new Solocam so my I will have to compare the Z3 with the Halon to see which will be probably my last bow. I am glad they kept the Chill SDX so my Sweetie will have a bow that will perform and fit her.


Gotta look at that xpedition xception single cam , I was interested in it.


----------



## demotts 808 (Dec 10, 2012)

sambone said:


> 2018 Mathews to release a 12 pound bow! I'll wait for that!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will it b a 50 BMG or 338 Lapua


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

demotts 808 said:


> Gotta look at that xpedition xception single cam , I was interested in it.


Xpedition, obsession, and a few others are just not on my list of bows I am interested in. Mathews has always been a great bow for me and Hoyt would be the only other brand I would be interested in. It's kinda like a Chevy/Toyota thing for me. No since changing if they already work for me. 

Speed has to come from somewhere and with Mathews it comes with a shorter brace height and a easier draw bow. Most others get it from a stiffer draw bow with a larger brace height. These new Mathews are awesome imo, and they cover the widest range of different bows than anybody. I'm sure I will find the one that picks me.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

SCFox said:


> I measured them.
> 
> SCFox


So you had the new bow in your hands.
I hate you


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Looks like I'm sticking with this one for a while longer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite possibly the best whitetail bow ever. Super smooth and super quiet bow.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az erik (Sep 7, 2016)

I shot this today along with a Defiant 34, Defiant 30, Prime (something, just released) and a Halon X. In the hand after a min of holding the D34 I felt the weight diff from the 30, after holding the Halon 32 it felt about the same. Width on the limbs is a bit intimidating but release, holding target and aftershot were all amazing. Balanced very well, bare, I thought.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Boubou said:


> So you had the new bow in your hands.
> I hate you


Who are you trying to kid........you don't have it in ya to hate me!!
If it's any consolation, it's a great shooting bow!

SCFox


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Boubou said:


> So you had the new bow in your hands.
> I hate you


Who are you trying to kid........you don't have it in ya to hate me!!
If it's any consolation, it's a great shooting bow!

SCFox


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Some of y'all might think it's heavy, but it actually balances very well with the new ATA. Not to mention it holds like a 35-37" ATA bow. I told myself I wasn't going to buy a bow that was heavier and slower....well....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I ordered one in Stone this week at a 32" DL even though I just got the regular Halon 7. Really like the bow, but wanted a little longer length. Guess I will have the Halon 7 up for sale soon.


----------



## BrokenArrow4u (Oct 17, 2016)

Sweet looking bow 350FPS would be fun to shoot


----------



## 207bowhunter (Aug 27, 2013)

Guys, I've had my 32 in optifade for 3 days now and I suggest you shoot one before putting it down, this is a really nice bow


----------



## pooh4459 (Jan 8, 2015)

I bought one in Ridge Reeper last night. I'm loving it. Went for Elevated 2 they were holding for me because I love that pattern but I didn't think it looked good at all. It's very dull looking and looks really expanded like. I had them switch it for the RR. I'm surprised they even put that on a bow the way it looked to me. It didn't look bad on the limbs but the part on the riser looked awful to me. If I was going to get elevated I would get it on the limbs with a stone riser. Which I was going to order but was worried it would be Jan. Or Feb. before I got it.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Can anyone please provide string specs for Halon 32? They are not listed on website.
Thanks!


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Im about to test shoot one right now they got a lefty in.....my friend has a bunch of 32 in stock right with different camo patterns.

If anyone is in the area you should stop in and shoot one.





Tim


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Just got done shooting the halon 6.....really like everything about this bow.





Tim


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I just shot the 32 and can honestly say after only 10 arrows, this is the best hunting bow Mathews has ever built. 28" draw 61#, 420 grain arrow at 273fps.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryjax said:


> Some of y'all might think it's heavy, but it actually balances very well with the new ATA. Not to mention it holds like a 35-37" ATA bow. I told myself I wasn't going to buy a bow that was heavier and slower....well....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking rig, bro!


----------



## bowhuntermark (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice looking bow wish they would have offered the RR on the 7 as well looks sharp.


----------



## SaskSniper (Oct 2, 2010)

dnv23 said:


> I just shot the 32 and can honestly say after only 10 arrows, this is the best hunting bow Mathews has ever built. 28" draw 61#, 420 grain arrow at 273fps.


Thanks for these stats man. I was curious what kind of numbers I would get out of this bow.


----------



## kwanjangnihm (Aug 29, 2009)

Stick12 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks a 4.83 lb bow is an absolute tank of a bow.


Between the waffle risers and now the tank weights, I have not shot a Mathews in quite a few years.
If you notice, every dxt, hyperlite, reezen, switchback are still best sellers in the classified.


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

kwanjangnihm said:


> Between the waffle risers and now the tank weights, I have not shot a Mathews in quite a few years.
> If you notice, every dxt, hyperlite, reezen, switchback are still best sellers in the classified.


You guys need to go to the gym a little more. It literally weighs .2 more than an E35 and I've never once heard anyone complain about how much they weigh. I worry way more about how a bow shoots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

With that mindset I'd be Packing 80 lbs in my pack for a 3 day hunt... why not add on a heavy bow, heavy stabs, heaviest sight made and wear the heaviest boots... but if you are only tree stand hunting I agree the weight is not really an issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

jtelarkin08 said:


> You guys need to go to the gym a little more. It literally weighs .2 more than an E35 and I've never once heard anyone complain about how much they weigh. I worry way more about how a bow shoots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are also talking about a 35" bow that spreads the weight out differently, yet still weighs less. It will feel a ton lighter in the hand.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh geez, I shoot a Hogg father, 8oz on the front stab, and 520 grain arrows. My bows plenty heavy. If people can't handle packing a bow around they need to grow a garden instead.

And, I bought a halon 32 today. No garden for this dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> You are also talking about a 35" bow that spreads the weight out differently, yet still weighs less. It will feel a ton lighter in the hand.


Actually, I think you would be surprised at how well the Halon 32 distributes weight. At full draw it doesn't feel like it weighs almost 5#. I have owned both, and I can tell you the e35 does not feel a ton lighter at full draw. Unless you have actually set up a 32 and tested it, you won't understand just how comfortable the bow is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ryjax said:


> Actually, I think you would be surprised at how well the Halon 32 distributes weight. At full draw it doesn't feel like it weighs almost 5#. I have owned both, and I can tell you the e35 does not feel a ton lighter at full draw. Unless you have actually set up a 32 and tested it, you won't understand just how comfortable the bow is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

jtelarkin08 said:


> You guys need to go to the gym a little more. It literally weighs .2 more than an E35 and I've never once heard anyone complain about how much they weigh. I worry way more about how a bow shoots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm telling you. It's truly sad that grown @$$ men are complaining about ounces. OUNCES!! All of you should have your man card revoked because you are whining like a bunch of school girls. Grow a set. It's not that heavy. It must be murder for you to pour gas in your lawnmower. Or maybe you put it in with NyQuil caps so your poor little shoulders don't hurt.


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

Lol, I carry 300# water main valves through the mud for a living. My "man card", which is a pretty femme term, just like all the bro homos, isn't in danger anytime soon. It's stupid to try to defend the weight. I can pull a carbon Hoyt from the box and after a few minutes of setup, go to the bags and shoot x's all day long. They are an absolute joy to carry. The Halon has a lot going for it, and I owned a Halon X. The weight was proportioned right on that bow and it felt good. Once again, we are talking 35"ata and it's the right weight for that class of bow. There's really not much reason for a 30-32" bow to be pushing the 5# area bare with todays tech.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

My bow spends 95% of it's time hanging from my bow hanger . . . I don't really care how much a hunting bow weighs.


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure some of the "real men" on here - you know who you are; the men who carry heavy bags of sand, lift sofas with one hand, and have a man card with many stamps on it-
You real men will be the first in line to buy that 9 lb Mathews bow in 2019... but it'll hold real nice! 
By the way I just benched 380 lbs.... with my left hand while reading better homes and gardens with my right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> Lol, I carry 300# water main valves through the mud for a living. My "man card", which is a pretty femme term, just like all the bro homos, isn't in danger anytime soon. It's stupid to try to defend the weight. I can pull a carbon Hoyt from the box and after a few minutes of setup, go to the bags and shoot x's all day long. They are an absolute joy to carry. The Halon has a lot going for it, and I owned a Halon X. The weight was proportioned right on that bow and it felt good. Once again, we are talking 35"ata and it's the right weight for that class of bow. There's really not much reason for a 30-32" bow to be pushing the 5# area bare with todays tech.


There isn't much difference in length between the Halon X and the 32" Halon when measuring top of cam to bottom of cam. Actually, I think the Halon X has the same riser as the 30" Halon, so the bulk of the weight isn't distributed as evenly as the 32. I agree....it shouldn't be pushing 5# with today's tech, but if you look at many of the bows over the last couple years they are all getting heavier, aside from Xpedition and Carbon. The Pro Defiant is heavier than the Defiant, the Defiant is heavier than the Nitrum. PSEs flagship this year is heavier than any flagship they have released in a number of years. Obsessions come in on a scale heavier than they advertise. The list keeps going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> Lol, I carry 300# water main valves through the mud for a living. My "man card", which is a pretty femme term, just like all the bro homos, isn't in danger anytime soon. It's stupid to try to defend the weight. I can pull a carbon Hoyt from the box and after a few minutes of setup, go to the bags and shoot x's all day long. They are an absolute joy to carry. The Halon has a lot going for it, and I owned a Halon X. The weight was proportioned right on that bow and it felt good. Once again, we are talking 35"ata and it's the right weight for that class of bow. There's really not much reason for a 30-32" bow to be pushing the 5# area bare with todays tech.


Ok. BS on 2 things. 
1) if you are "carrying" 300lb valves thru the mud then you should enter the world strongest man competition because I've watched that and never seen any of them perform feats of strength like that much less do it all day long. 
2) you can take a bow off the rack and shoot Xs all day after you set it up. You should be shooting against reo and Levi because even they miss. 
So with those 2 lines of BS you discredit your whole post. You probably were never given a man card anyway.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Halon X vs 32 length



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

Took the halon 32 6 inch brace for a spin today. Loved it. Would get the 7 inch in black though. Camo looked crappy to me


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

iceman14 said:


> Halon X vs 32 length
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the riser is longer on the 32, but it appears the X has a good 2-3" total length on the 32. Am I seeing that correctly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yea that's right. I didn't think it would be that much longer tip to tip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

iceman14 said:


> Yea that's right. I didn't think it would be that much longer tip to tip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't either... I guess I never realized how long the X really is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Shoots good. Got 311 twice at 28/70 with my torches. Wish I remembered what they weighed. Doing the math they should be around 375 gr 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Deck your bows out completely with everything you normally carry on it and you'll find that the majority of bows are seriously only ounces apart...rarely ever pound(s).


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Mr. October said:


> My bow spends 95% of it's time hanging from my bow hanger . . . I don't really care how much a hunting bow weighs.


At one time I cared about how heavy my bow was but now it is all about how heavy the bow needs to be to make a good shot. Try aiming a 4.5lb bow (accessories included) at 40 yards and then aim a 6lb bow (accessories included ) and see what you prefer. 99% of the shooters will say the 6lb bow held better.

Now, for those of you who say the 6lb bow is too heavy to carry in the woods, I call b.s. When you shop for a treestand, do you buy the lightest stand possible or the one that is 1.5lbs heavier and more stable?

When you buy a pair of binos do you get 10x42's? If so, why not save 1lb and get 6x30's?



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## krist003 (Apr 6, 2009)

You're making the mistake of thinking everyone hunts like you. If all I had to do was walk to a tree stand and sit, then yeah I wouldn't be too concerned about even an 8 lb bow. Hunting coues deer in Arizona for one example is a different story. Not uncommon to spot one from a mile or two away and then have to stalk it (with several peaks in between). With a backpack and all kinds of gear on. Different strokes for different folks. 

Me personally, I don't think I shoot much different between a light bow or a heavy bow unless in the wind. Although I am still experimenting. Time will tell.


----------



## krist003 (Apr 6, 2009)

You are also assuming that we all use lightweight stuff on our bows. My bare bow is 4.3lbs, but it is 7.94lbs. All rigged out. 

Now maybe you guys can understand why a light bow is desirable to some of us.


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

I shot the Halon 32 yesterday and its a super nice bow. Holds well, grip is nice, draw cycle is smooth and you just run into the wall. It felt like it was way less pounds than the 68 the bow was set on. Really liked it, but I actually felt worn out after shooting it a while, it felt really heavy. If it was lighter, it would have been impossible not to buy it.


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

krist003 said:


> You're making the mistake of thinking everyone hunts like you. If all I had to do was walk to a tree stand and sit, then yeah I wouldn't be too concerned about even an 8 lb bow. Hunting coues deer in Arizona for one example is a different story. Not uncommon to spot one from a mile or two away and then have to stalk it (with several peaks in between). With a backpack and all kinds of gear on. Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> Me personally, I don't think I shoot much different between a light bow or a heavy bow unless in the wind. Although I am still experimenting. Time will tell.


Lol that 8oz jump in bow is gonna make that mile impossible 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

Never owned or wanted to shoot a mathews , always seemed to be something i didn't like about them. Well i shot the halon 32 , long riser , parallel limbs , 80% let off . It only had a rest , and it help so hood and vibe free on the shot , really liked the flat back grip . Looks like i will own a 32 soon , did i just really say that ? Always shot pse and prime , goes to show you if a shop will let you try anything out , go for it , you might be surprised 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## krist003 (Apr 6, 2009)

jtelarkin08 said:


> Lol that 8oz jump in bow is gonna make that mile impossible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all, but you gotta draw the line somewhere. My bow setup is already 8lbs. I would rather go lighter than heavier. There are so many good options out there these days that I can be very picky and find something exactly what I like. 

That being said, I think the Halon 32 is an amazing bow. The Halon 32 and the No Cam HTR are the only ones from Mathews that have interested me ever. If it wasn't for so many other good options out there that are lighter, I would gladly shoot a Halon 32. It's just heavy for MY liking, that's all.


----------



## huntaddict70 (Feb 25, 2016)

I agree with the post about going to the gym. Wow. I never owned a Matthews but I will own this one. Only reason for no Halon last year was I wanted 32". It amazes me everyone talks about a bows weight and then adds stabilizers sometimes not needed and two different color limb dampners and 6 string leeches the heaviest sight with a 9 in bar extended all the out and screw a riser dampners in every hole on the bow and carry a 7 arrow quiver and make 4 lb bow weigh 7 1/2 pounds just so it LOOKS kool,and then want to complain about a bare bow weighing 4.7 lbs. But when someone posts about fighting their pin to stay on target first responses are your bows to light, lite bows don't hold well. First fix it response about that. Drag a 150-200 lb deer 1/2 mile up hill but don't want to shoot a 5 lb bow. Come on. I think Matthews nailed it with this line up this year and I'm not a Matthew guy. It's not just a "kids" bow either. It's a hunting rig that short draw short statue people could use. Buy a 10 year old a 800$iPhone and spend 300$ a month on data so they can sit on their ass and not learn anything but social media. Buy that bow and teach them how to live. Or better yet go to Walmart and spend $50 on your hunting bow for next year.


----------



## huntaddict70 (Feb 25, 2016)

I will say if that Halon 32 would have been carbon and weighed 3.8 pounds, I doubt they would be able to build them fast enough. I bet next year it will be carbon.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Have the 30" h5 and I love it. Now saying that their are endless options with extras you can add on. Smaller stab and lighter 1 pin sight. The same can be said and done with the 32. Think light. Now some will say I need to get in the gym. Nonsense the 30 settles nicely for me and it is a pleasure to shoot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNArcheryMom86 (Mar 12, 2016)

Well I have to say I am excited about the new Mathews AVAIL! my dealership got it in at 5 and I had my name on it at 5:15! LOVE IT


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Guys that are shooting them through the chrono seem to be ending up at 335 IBO. I would have thought with the 6" brace height they would be a bit quicker?


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Adamsdjr said:


> Guys that are shooting them through the chrono seem to be ending up at 335 IBO. I would have thought with the 6" brace height they would be a bit quicker?


335 fps with what chrono, arrow, accessories on the string, bow in time, letoff mods, etc!! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mine went 311 at 28/70 with a 375 grain arrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

iceman14 said:


> Mine went 311 at 28/70 with a 375 grain arrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's more like it!


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

28/72 just a peep, 394 grain arrow...298


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

28/70 peep loop and kisser 
412 at 293
28/80 
426 at 305

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> 28/72 just a peep, 394 grain arrow...298


Oops.. forgot the D Loop.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ryjax said:


> 28/70 peep loop and kisser
> 412 at 293
> 28/80
> 426 at 305
> ...


With a H32 .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ryjax said:


> 28/70 peep loop and kisser
> 412 at 293
> 28/80
> 426 at 305
> ...


Nevermind just seen your setup a couple pages back .
Sweet man 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

MNArcheryMom86 said:


> Well I have to say I am excited about the new Mathews AVAIL! my dealership got it in at 5 and I had my name on it at 5:15! LOVE IT


Please do a review on your bow when you get it. I am interested in this bow. Thanks.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

bcowette said:


> You don't need a damn side bar. You also don't need a 12lb stabilizer. Archery talk makes you want them though.


You do if you shoot with the stabilizer on. It's a more accurate way of shooting a bow with the quiver on. And, for myself, I am all for anything to help accuracy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

skiisme753 said:


> Quite possibly the best whitetail bow ever. Super smooth and super quiet bow.


I will agree. It's the only bow I've had 3 different ones of and the only bow I've ever used to hunt with for 2 deer seasons. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ryjax said:


> 28/70 peep loop and kisser
> 412 at 293
> 28/80
> 426 at 305
> ...


How you get ahold of a 80#er


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

jtelarkin08 said:


> How you get ahold of a 80#er
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


80# Wake limbs. I started building them with the Halon last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBTREMBLAY (Feb 23, 2017)

Got a 32 6 and just love that bow, how it shoot smoothly and tune sooo easy !


----------

